# Wes eca



## Vikki89 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hey can any one tell me if i got a negative eca report from WES in 2014 than can i apply again in 2016 and expect positive report as my university has been recognised NAAC-A
PLEASE TELL ME IF ANY KNOW THANKS


----------

